# Akainu vs Kaido



## Corax (Dec 27, 2018)

I am curious has latest databook entry changed anything here. Just to remember according to databook Akainu's DF is the worlds most lethal and damaging. So it is kinda interesting can the worlds most lethal fruit damage worlds toughest creature?Though this is all kinda hype as we haven't seen Kaido surviving worlds strongest attack or Akainu's DF in direct comparison with other strongest DF.


----------



## Phantom Thief (Dec 27, 2018)

Kaido extreme.


----------



## Ruse (Dec 27, 2018)

Kaido high diff

I do think Akainu can hurt him but Kaido just has more going for him.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 27, 2018)

Kaido after a difficult battle.


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Dec 27, 2018)

Kaido high diffs at worst.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 27, 2018)

can go either way


----------



## oiety (Dec 27, 2018)

Kaido at extreme diff. He leaves with a fuckton of scars for sure, though.


----------



## Mob (Dec 27, 2018)

Very good thread just never mention Akainus strongest offensive df and PK potential so Kaido gets the win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 27, 2018)

Current Strongest Yonko Vs Current Strongest Admiral.

I am probably the only one who believes that current Akainu is Prime Garp level after he beat Aokiji. 

So, IMO it can go either way. But I would say Akainu as he is his brother's killer and possibly Luffy's final opponent. He also has more plot relevance than Kaido as well.


----------



## trance (Dec 27, 2018)

kaido very high/extreme difficulty


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Dec 27, 2018)

Extreme difficulty either way. 

A toss up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DA hawk (Dec 27, 2018)

Blood will be shed.. 
But Kaidou emerges victorious!


----------



## MO (Dec 27, 2018)

Kaido obviously the manga made that clear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 27, 2018)

lmao at the guys that think Akainu can beat Kaido.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 28, 2018)

Kaido extreme diff, but I wouldnt be surprised if akainu ended up stronger. Idk y ppl find it blasphemous that akainu could possibly be stronger than kaido.


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 28, 2018)

Furinji Saiga said:


> Extreme difficulty either way.
> 
> A toss up.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 28, 2018)

Sherlōck said:


> Current Strongest Yonko Vs Current Strongest Admiral.
> 
> I am probably the only one who believes that current Akainu is Prime Garp level after he beat Aokiji.
> 
> So, IMO it can go either way. But I would say Akainu as he is his brother's killer and possibly Luffy's final opponent. He also has more plot relevance than Kaido as well.


prime garp is stronger than anyone currently shown in OP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 28, 2018)

Kaido mid diffs. Don't think Magma could get past his durability.


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 28, 2018)

lol at “either way” posts
Kaido high diff
and yeah, all yonko>akainu


----------



## GilDLax (Dec 28, 2018)

Kaidou extreme-diff. Got another X scar.


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Dec 28, 2018)

Kaido extreme diff


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 28, 2018)

Kaidou wins. Mid-high difficulty


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 28, 2018)

I wouldn't bet against Kaidou.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 28, 2018)

Kaido ofc


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 28, 2018)

Furinji Saiga said:


> Extreme difficulty either way.
> 
> A toss up.



So do you also agree that Shanks is stronger than Mihawk since titles don't matter?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2018)

Akainu high-extreme

- most lethal DF  (RIP Kaidou invulnerability)
- took the worlds strongest attacks from the WSM (who is > Kaidou) with the "world destroyer" DF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Dec 28, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Akainu high-extreme
> 
> - most lethal DF  (RIP Kaidou invulnerability)
> - took the worlds strongest attacks from the WSM (who is > Kaidou) with the "world destroyer" DF


add in the fact that Luffy always fights stronger main opponent in every following arc and Kaido wont be seen as impressive as he is now in a arc or two
but that's our secret fam, damage control will be glorious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2018)

mob said:


> add in the fact that Luffy always fights stronger main opponent in every following arc and Kaido wont be seen as impressive as he is now in a arc or two
> but that's our secret fam, damage control will be glorious

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 28, 2018)

Genuine question that I'm curious about. I can't count how many times you gave me negs, dislikes, optimistics, tier specialists and Shanks wanker for saying Shanks is stronger than Mihawk.

If it's not his title, what is it?


----------



## trance (Dec 28, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Dec 28, 2018)

JoJo said:


> prime garp is stronger than anyone currently shown in OP


----------



## Dunno (Dec 29, 2018)

King Itachi said:


> So do you also agree that Shanks is stronger than Mihawk since titles don't matter?





King Itachi said:


> Genuine question that I'm curious about. I can't count how many times you gave me negs, dislikes, optimistics, tier specialists and Shanks wanker for saying Shanks is stronger than Mihawk.
> 
> If it's not his title, what is it?


The reliability of the titles are on different levels. In-universe, their titles are similar, in that Kaido is known as the WSC and Mihawk is known as the WSS. The difference is that Oda has written that Mihawk is the WSS, while he has only written that Kaido is known as the WSC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 30, 2018)

Kaido's hype > Akainu's.


----------



## YellowCosmos (Dec 30, 2018)

Kaidou's title is his reputation in the eyes of the public in OP.
He has never been confirmed the world's strongest being by an omniscient narrator or an independent source (like a databook). You don't have to deny he's one of the strongest people in the world to accept that he may not live up to that title.

There also highly significant questions that bear on his reputation that we cannot answer. Has he fought any known Admirals or ex-Admirals or Yonkou or ex-Yonkou? How many of them has he fought and how did he do in those fights? The answers to these questions may be informing public perception and it may be that he hasn't actually done enough for that perception to be justified.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Dec 30, 2018)

YellowCosmos said:


> Kaidou's title is his reputation in the eyes of the public in OP.
> He has never been confirmed the world's strongest being by an omniscient narrator or an independent source (like a databook). You don't have to deny he's one of the strongest people in the world to accept that he may not live up to that title.
> 
> There also highly significant questions that bear on his reputation that we cannot answer. Has he fought any known Admirals or ex-Admirals or Yonkou or ex-Yonkou? How many of them has he fought and how did he do in those fights? The answers to these questions may be informing public perception and it may be that he hasn't actually done enough for that perception to be justified.


His title was debunked in the same chapter (at least for me). In my book strongest is the one who has never suffered defeat. Kaido has 22 (or may be even more) defeats. For example Garp (at least we don't know about his loses,but he defeated Roger and was on par with him,and Roger was PK) suits this title far more than Kaido. But it has nothing to do with Kaido vs Akainu.


----------



## Cursemark (Dec 30, 2018)

Corax said:


> His title was debunked in the same chapter (at least for me). In my book strongest is the one who has never suffered defeat. Kaido has 22 (or may be even more) defeats. For example Garp (at least we don't know about his loses,but he defeated Roger and was on par with him,and Roger was PK) suits this title far more than Kaido. But it has nothing to do with Kaido vs Akainu.


No one knows when or why he lost. Luffy has lost a million times and we know he'll someday be the strongest.


----------



## Corax (Dec 30, 2018)

Cursemark said:


> No one knows when or why he lost. Luffy has lost a million times and we know he'll someday be the strongest.


Still Garp has no loses and this title would be far better for him. Just I can't buy that strongest creature can lose that many times.


----------



## Phantom Thief (Dec 30, 2018)

Dellinger said:


> lmao at the guys that think Akainu can beat Kaido.



What difficulty you thinking?


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 30, 2018)

Corax said:


> His title was debunked in the same chapter (at least for me). In my book strongest is the one who has never suffered defeat. Kaido has 22 (or may be even more) defeats. For example Garp (at least we don't know about his loses,but he defeated Roger and was on par with him,and Roger was PK) suits this title far more than Kaido. But it has nothing to do with Kaido vs Akainu.



Garp never defeated Roger. It was a lie that Marines/WG made up to attract more might and a higher standing of overthrowing the Pirate King. Roger surrendered, knowing he was about to die.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 30, 2018)

Phantom Thief said:


> What difficulty you thinking?


high leaning to extreme. But Kaido is clear victor.


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 30, 2018)

Why do you even debate about WSS title, when Kaido already confirmed himself as a monster by 1shoting Luffy?

titles are for featless characters


----------



## Dunno (Dec 30, 2018)

Fel1x said:


> Why do you even debate about WSS title, when Kaido already confirmed himself as a monster by 1shoting Luffy?
> 
> titles are for featless characters


Because titles are objective feats. Kaido one-shotting Luffy is impressive, but it does not objectively prove that Kaido is the WSC.


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 30, 2018)

Dunno said:


> Because titles are objective feats. Kaido one-shotting Luffy is impressive, but it does not objectively prove that Kaido is the WSC.


who can oneshot him except Kaido? just don't tell me it is Akainu, because he can't oneshot even Jinbei


----------



## Dunno (Dec 30, 2018)

Fel1x said:


> who can oneshot him except Kaido? just don't tell me it is Akainu, because he can't oneshot even Jinbei


We don't know. There are a lot of people who haven't hit Luffy in the head with a named attack. That's the uncertainty of feats.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 30, 2018)

Dellinger said:


> high leaning to extreme


so Akainu is yonkou-tier 

and so are Aokiji, Kizaru and (MF) Garp, at minimum


----------



## itsxtray (Dec 30, 2018)

Dunno said:


> We don't know. There are a lot of people who haven't hit Luffy in the head with a named attack. That's the uncertainty of feats.


Kaido wasn't even in his hybrid form when he hit Luffy, and we know the kinds of physical buffs that form has especially if he's awakened, and he still one shot Luffy. I think you're underestimating him.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 30, 2018)

TheWiggian said:


> Garp never defeated Roger. It was a lie that Marines/WG made up to attract more might and a higher standing of overthrowing the Pirate King. Roger surrendered, knowing he was about to die.



WG/Marine never said Garp defeated Roger.

It was extreme Garp fans who started spouting that shit.

Garp had near death matches with Roger as confirmed by Roger himself.


----------



## Dunno (Dec 30, 2018)

itsxtray said:


> Kaido wasn't even in his hybrid form when he hit Luffy, and we know the kinds of physical buffs that form has especially if he's awakened, and he still one shot Luffy. I think you're underestimating him.


I'm not really estimating Kaido at all in these recent posts. I'm just saying that this feat does not confirm that Kaido is the WSC. The feat does confirm that he is top tier, sure, but not that there is no living organism currently stronger than him. My point is that if Oda writes that Kaido is the WSC, then he is, but to prove that he is with only feats is really hard, if not impossible, when we haven't seen barely any top tier going all out.


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Dec 30, 2018)

Dunno said:


> I'm not really estimating Kaido at all in these recent posts. I'm just saying that this feat does not confirm that Kaido is the WSC. The feat does confirm that he is top tier, sure, but not that there is no living organism currently stronger than him. My point is that if Oda writes that Kaido is the WSC, then he is, but to prove that he is with only feats is really hard, if not impossible, when we haven't seen barely any top tier going all out.


Not really, luffy has defeated multiple top tiers. The only top tiers who could one hit luffy at this point are: Kaidou, Big Mom, and Im. Maybe the gorousei and Kong as well.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 31, 2018)

Kaido High diff.



YellowCosmos said:


> Kaidou's title is his reputation in the eyes of the public in OP.
> He has never been confirmed the world's strongest being by an omniscient narrator or an independent source (like a databook). You don't have to deny he's one of the strongest people in the world to accept that he may not live up to that title.
> 
> There also highly significant questions that bear on his reputation that we cannot answer. Has he fought any known Admirals or ex-Admirals or Yonkou or ex-Yonkou? How many of them has he fought and how did he do in those fights? The answers to these questions may be informing public perception and it may be that he hasn't actually done enough for that perception to be justified.


how about Kaido one shotted Luffy when none of the Admirals or BM did.



I will take Kaido's title as legit cause we're seeing in the manga that he is rather than Mihawk's title that's been confirmed but when in power display a much more lower ranks than him in same category of said title is able to stalemate him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 31, 2018)

> I will take Kaido's title as legit cause we're seeing in the manga that he is rather than Mihawk's title that's been confirmed but when in power display a much more lower ranks than him in same category of said title is able to stalemate him.


thats called headcanon and twisting interpretations


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 31, 2018)

Sherlōck said:


> WG/Marine never said Garp defeated Roger.
> 
> It was extreme Garp fans who started spouting that shit.
> 
> Garp had near death matches with Roger as confirmed by Roger himself.



WG/Marines took credit for "capturing" Roger by Garp doing it. But it was a lie.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 31, 2018)

TheWiggian said:


> WG/Marines took credit for "capturing" Roger by Garp doing it. But it was a lie.



WG/Marine never said Garp captured Roger. 

Try again.


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 31, 2018)

Sherlōck said:


> WG/Marine never said Garp captured Roger.
> 
> Try again.



They took credit for capturing him  

And Garp is the hero of the Marines.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 31, 2018)

TheWiggian said:


> They took credit for capturing him
> 
> And Garp is the hero of the Marines.



Garp is the Hero of marine because of ROX pirates incident that happened 40 before current timeline not cause he had deadly match against Roger. 

Try again.


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 31, 2018)

Sherlōck said:


> Garp is the Hero of marine because of ROX pirates incident that happened 40 before current timeline not cause he had deadly match against Roger.
> 
> Try again.



Hina is just suggesting the "Hero of Marines" title comes from dealing with Rocks, it still needs confirmation son.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 31, 2018)

TheWiggian said:


> Hina is just suggesting the "Hero of Marines" title comes from dealing with Rocks, it still needs confirmation son.



Hina didn't suggest shit.

If you are now going to be anal about losing the argument then I can't do anything about it.


----------



## Steven (Dec 31, 2018)

Now Kaido extreme Diff

After Wano Akainu extreme Diff


----------



## YellowCosmos (Dec 31, 2018)

Don King said:


> how about Kaido one shotted Luffy when none of the Admirals or BM did.



Considering that the only Admiral who fought Luffy post-TS didn't want to take him down and that Big Mom never got into a serious engagement with Luffy, I'd say your argument fails to draw a meaningful and non-questionable contrast between Kaidou and the rest of the top tiers.


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 31, 2018)

Sherlōck said:


> Hina didn't suggest shit.
> 
> If you are now going to be anal about losing the argument then I can't do anything about it.



If it wasn't a suggestion how about we get the official statement to it then?


*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: _cnet translation_ 




_5
Momousagi: Honestly!! Garp-chan?! / You do realise it's Straw Hat Luffy they're after?! Your own grandson?!!
Garp: Pffffft~~~~~!! What a laugh!
Momousagi: This is no laughing matter!! / Do you think it's fine to just let two Yonkou come into contact?!
Garp: Do I think it's fine...?!! / We're in the middle of the Reverie! Anyone who'd be able to stop them is busy protecting the royals!!
SomeGuy: Hey, if I can interrupt! Lady, this is Big Mam we're talking about... / She's factored this situation in for sure! What did President Sakazuki say?
Momousagi: He just said "The Wano Country is a non-Governmental state and thus outside our jurisdiction"!!
Garp: Just like I thought!! / Bwahahah!! // Right now, it's best to stay out of this!
Hina: But, Garp-kun......!! If we're talking about Big Mam and Kaidou, doesn't that mean...

6
Hina: The reason you came to be called the "hero" of the Marines...
Garp: ...You mean, "Rocks"......?!! Hina, I'm surprised you know of them at your young age.
Hina: ..................
Garp: Before Roger came along, it was their era without a doubt!! // But that's forty whole years ago now. // The past is in the past!
Hina: Even without their Captain, they've grown in power. Hina is worried.
Garp: No use worrying about them!! If they come back, they'll be a threat for sure... / But any incident they cause will be far beyond anything we could predict!
Hina: Why are you grinning about that?!_




Honestly i see no direct statement or fact here that Garp is called Hero of the Marines thanks to it. It's more of a question/suggestion from Hina where Garp only gives her props for knowing about the Rocks Pirates.

You shouldn't brag about something non-existent only living by theories so far.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 31, 2018)

YellowCosmos said:


> Considering that the only Admiral who fought Luffy post-TS didn't want to take him down and that Big Mom never got into a serious engagement with Luffy, I'd say your argument fails to draw a meaningful and non-questionable contrast between Kaidou and the rest of the top tiers.


Fujitora? I can make a good argument of him being serious earlier before he change he's mine.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 31, 2018)

TheWiggian said:


> If it wasn't a suggestion how about we get the official statement to it then?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Anyone who read that and implying that it's non-existent and living by theories needs to get their brain checked.


----------



## Corax (Dec 31, 2018)

Don King said:


> Fujitora? I can make a good argument of him being serious earlier before he change he's mine.


Well if even he was serious for a second he threw away Luffy into Dressrosa sea (certain death for DF user) and he was saved by Hajudin. So yeah raging tiger was a one-shot.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 31, 2018)

Corax said:


> Well if even he was serious for a second he threw away Luffy into Dressrosa sea (certain death for DF user) and he was saved by Hajudin. So yeah raging tiger was a one-shot.


No. When Luffy got hit by that he is conscious so if Harjudin didn't catch him he can use something else to land onto the land.


----------



## Corax (Dec 31, 2018)

Don King said:


> No. When Luffy got hit by that he is conscious so if Harjudin didn't catch him he can use something else to land onto the land.


He was flying backwards into the sea. Even we assume that he somehow could have survived without Hajudin's help he still lost after one serious Fujitora attack. But nothing indicates that he could have survived without Hajudin's help,Oda clearly portrayed it that way.


----------



## trance (Dec 31, 2018)

>president sakazuki

i wonder why 'president' is used

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 31, 2018)

Corax said:


> He was flying backwards into the sea. Even we assume that he somehow could have survived without Hajudin's help he still lost after one serious Fujitora attack. But nothing indicates that he could have survived without Hajudin's help,Oda clearly portrayed it that way.


What? He could have gone G4 and flown. What we were shown was that a serious fujitora attack did no damage to Luffy. He didn't lose lmao.


----------



## Corax (Dec 31, 2018)

Seraphoenix said:


> What? He could have gone G4 and flown. What we were shown was that a serious fujitora attack did no damage to Luffy. He didn't lose lmao.


He couldn't. It was portrayed that Hajudin saved him if had been otherwise Oda would have showed it. At that point Luffy was no match for even barely serious Fujitora and Oda showed this clearly.


----------



## YellowCosmos (Dec 31, 2018)

Don King said:


> Fujitora? I can make a good argument of him being serious earlier before he change he's mine.



So? Even if you could produce such an argument, all it would mean is that one of about eight Yonkirals didn't one-shot Luffy. How do you know Shanks, Blackbeard, Akainu, Kizaru, Greenbull and Whitebeard couldn't also one shot Luffy?


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 31, 2018)

Sherlōck said:


> Anyone who read that and implying that it's non-existent and living by theories needs to get their brain checked.



This is poor backpedaling.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 31, 2018)

Corax said:


> He was flying backwards into the sea. Even we assume that he somehow could have survived without Hajudin's help he still lost after one serious Fujitora attack. But nothing indicates that he could have survived without Hajudin's help,Oda clearly portrayed it that way.


Let's go back to our first argument... Oda clearly portrayed that Fuji cannot one shot Luffy while Kaido did.


YellowCosmos said:


> So? Even if you could produce such an argument, all it would mean is that one of about eight Yonkirals didn't one-shot Luffy. *How do you know Shanks, Blackbeard, Akainu, Kizaru, Greenbull and Whitebeard couldn't also one shot Luffy?*


all speculation then. while we have Kaido literally one shotted Luffy but yeah let's dismiss that feat as if it's didn't put Kaido in the top ladder of the top tier cause who knows maybe the other can do it to.


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 31, 2018)

i would laugh my ass off if it is reviled later that,Kaido's weapon was df fused or something & played a big part in that KO


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 31, 2018)

Shinthia said:


> i would laugh my ass off if it is reviled later that,Kaido's weapon was df fused or something & played a big part in that KO


doesn't matter if it made of seastone Smoker have that it but it's really depend on the one who wield the weapon. Give the Yoru to someone else and he cannot be WSS.


----------



## Dunno (Dec 31, 2018)

Shinthia said:


> i would laugh my ass off if it is reviled later that,Kaido's weapon was df fused or something & played a big part in that KO


Here's why Luffy got one-shot:


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 31, 2018)

Don King said:


> doesn't matter if it made of seastone Smoker have that it but it's really depend on the one who wield the weapon. Give the Yoru to someone else and he cannot be WSS.


but give it to someone in his level and that guys will be stronger than b4 (assuming little time given to master it) & Mihawk will be weaker without it. Then the new guy will be WSS.


Dunno said:


> Here's why Luffy got one-shot:


seems legit


----------



## Dunno (Dec 31, 2018)

Shinthia said:


> seems legit


For the entire manga, Luffy has been an endurance monster, and takes all kinds of attacks without going down. Then he picks up a sword and suddenly he gets one-shot by the first attack he's hit by. Coincidence? I think not!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 31, 2018)

Dunno said:


> For the entire manga, Luffy has been an endurance monster, and takes all kinds of attacks without going down. Then he picks up a sword and suddenly he gets one-shot by the first attack he's hit by. Coincidence? I think not!


this may be bit far-fetched , but if it actually comes true it would be really interesting

Edit: then again Zoro has been carrying one for thousands of years now and oda did not do anything with it .


----------



## Dunno (Dec 31, 2018)

Shinthia said:


> this may be bit far-fetched , but if it actually comes true it would be really interesting
> 
> Edit: then again Zoro has been carrying one for thousands of years now and oda did not do anything with it .


Zoro defeated the curse back in Logue Town: 
Luffy hasn't done so yet.


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 31, 2018)

Dunno said:


> Zoro defeated the curse back in Logue Town:
> Luffy hasn't done so yet.


make sense i guess .
btw, its totally not relevant but ur vdo thumbnail just made me remember this amv that i used to watch a lot long time ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dunno (Dec 31, 2018)

Shinthia said:


> make sense i guess .
> btw, its totally not relevant but ur vdo thumbnail just made me remember this amv that i used to watch a lot long time ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Jan 1, 2019)

Don King said:


> Let's go back to our first argument... Oda clearly portrayed that Fuji cannot one shot Luffy while Kaido did.


Depends on that to count as one shot. If KO, then no he didn't one shot Luffy. If BFR he did,as Luffy was thrown away from the battlefield and saved by Hajudin. Fight ended in one attack and Fujitora didn't even use haki unlike Kaido who used CoA+CoC (black lightning around his weapon). It was portrayed that it is too early for Luffy to fight even barely serious admiral who don't even use his haki and strongest attacks.


----------



## YellowCosmos (Jan 1, 2019)

Don King said:


> all speculation then. while we have Kaido literally one shotted Luffy but yeah let's dismiss that feat as if it's didn't put Kaido in the top ladder of the top tier cause who knows maybe the other can do it to.



I'm not telling you to dismiss the feat. I'm telling you it's not a basis for thinking that Kaidou is _really_ the strongest because it's not a feat you can use to compare him with other Yonkirals, because all of them (if I'm right) or the majority of them (if you're right about Fuji) have never been put in that situation against Luffy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 1, 2019)

@Extravlad  who wins ?


----------



## Magentabeard (Jan 1, 2019)

Kaido mid diffs
EOS Luffy will be fighting 2-3 admirals at the same time.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jan 1, 2019)

YellowCosmos said:


> I'm not telling you to dismiss the feat. I'm telling you it's not a basis for thinking that Kaidou is _really_ the strongest because it's not a feat you can use to compare him with other Yonkirals, because all of them (if I'm right) or the majority of them (if you're right about Fuji) have never been put in that situation against Luffy.


because Oda decide to used Kaido for that certain scenario to show he really is what he is telling us, the strongest character rn in the series.

you don't need to force your idea that the others specially admirals didn't have the chance to replicate what Kaido did. In MF arc alone, you can already gauge the none of the Admirals one shotted a YC from WB pirates be it Vista, Marco or Jozu who currently where Luffy's level at.

If Kaido one shotted a base Luffy I might give you a benefit of a doubt but it's G4 who with Haki and resistance to blunt force.

and the speed that Kaido did to do that, it's so fast Luffy didn't even have time to react. while I don't see Akainu or Aokiji having that kind of speed, Kizaru for sure.


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 3, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Extravlad  who wins ?


Kaido.

*Spoiler*: __ 



For now


----------



## Mob (Jan 3, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Imagine (Jan 3, 2019)

50/50.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

